# CPC-A Job Opportunity Full/Part time



## Ch8ar468 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ploutus LLC is a staffing service looking to hire Certified Medical Coders for Full
Time and Part Time. Positions offer fantastic hands on training.
Candidates must be certified with one of the following certifications: CPC, 
CPC-H, CPC-A, CCA, CCS, RHIA, RHIT
David Lankapally- Recruiter
Main#224-836-0318
Direct#847-794-3308
www.ploutusllc.com
david.lankapally@ploutusllc.net


----------



## cb1kennedy_8358@comcast.net (Nov 8, 2015)

*Location*

Are your staffing locations throughout the United States? I am interested in Albuquerque NM, I am a CPC in medical billing.


----------

